# Vegueros Especiales No 1 - Fake?



## lordbyte (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi all,

I managed to get my hands on a box of Vegueros Especiales No 1. I am however uncertain as to if these are genuine as there are a couple of things that do look off -

1) The Cuban origin seal, is one that was discontinued in 1999 - However the box carries a Greek tax paid mark in Euros (i.e. after 2002) - i guess could be possible

2) The back of the box has an 8 digit code instead of the usual three letter followed by digits. Has anyone seen anything like that before??

3) The stamp on the inside cover is misaligned

4) The box has the stamp of the official Greek importer c. 2009 though.

5) Anyone has experience with Vegueros bands? These seem a tad small for the cigars, in that where they stick to the other end, they end up covering half of the 'Cuba' wording.

Appreciate any help!

I am attaching some pictures...

Thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not familiar enough with those to say for sure, but the Semi Boite Nature box may have originally been inside an individual cardboard outer box. If that were the case the date code would have been on it. The 8 digit numerical is not the date code. 1999 and before would have used a letter code (no numbers - different than post-'99 codes - CODIGUNETA for 1999 or NIVELACUSO for pre-'99 ).

My seat-of-the-pants feeling is that those are genuine. Frankly, there would have been little incentive to counterfeit Vegueros. They were not popular enough to warrant it, especially when the same Laguito No.1 vitola could have been packaged up pretending to be Cohiba Lanceros or Montecristo Especiales instead, both of which would have commanded more interest and more money.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

I would be pretty damn surprised if someone went through the trouble to fake vegueros..


----------

